# Picked something up this week



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 10, 2017)

found this on ebay this week.....neat huh?


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 10, 2017)

Maayyybeeee


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 10, 2017)

Something tells me that it will have a handle in the near future


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice. Throwing knife??


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 10, 2017)

nope no handle, this is one of John Bailey's throwing knives called the Star lite they sold through Boker but they stopped selling them in 2004. The center cut out is used to put a spring-loaded cap firing mechanism included with the knife or a small light stick for throwing at night. They brought a hefty price way back then $150.00

Reactions: Like 2


----------

